# what recommendations



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

HI

i will be buying 4 chane music 5.4 speakers as rears as fronts
a chane music 2.4 centre
using a denon 4400 amp
plus 2 other chane 2.4 as additional rears

but what about for height channels for atmos dtsx auro 3d
woud the svs prime elevation speakers be a very good match for the rest of the speakers
or would i be still better of using an additional 4 chane 2.4 speakers as atmos duties

or any other in ceiling to get maximum performance from this setup

also would the parasound a21 be a very good amp to use with the denon 4400
to enhance the audio of the 2 front speakers would it be a great match with the chane speakers

also i want to add a chane 3600 amplifier to this setup
and use 2 svs sb16 ultra subs
and 2 chane sbe 118 subs as well again will they work extremely well together with this setup thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Perhaps that's a question for @Jon Lane . He can probably answer that better than anyone else.


----------

